# Newbie guide to detailing (black vx220)



## torquey (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm planning to detail a (non metallic) black Vx220 very soon and hoping somebody could suggest a few products that should get the best out of the paintwork.
The paint is quite swirly at the minute and I understand the paint on these cars is quite thin.

I have use of a PC but not sure what pad / polish's / glazes / waxes to use on it.

The products I have available at the minute are Farecla G10 polish, Meguiars NXT polish, Meguiars clay bar.

If any body could give me a list of what to buy and use, in which order I'd be so so greatful.

I do like the look of using a glaze (for its wet look) but not sure what to buy. Also dodo juice looks like you cant go wrong with it. 

Thank you very much for any advice.




Mods: sorry - can this be moved to Help!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

For a glaze I have used megs #7,Megs DC stage 2.Theyre both pretty good.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...where you from mate??


----------



## torquey (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for that, I gathered CG stuff was OK (EZ glaze + Wet Mirror Finish) but I'll certainly have a look at that Megs stuff.

From Newcastle mate.


----------

